# LG G2 Android Geräte Manager löschung angefordert - Nichts passiert?



## addicTix (29. September 2016)

*LG G2 Android Geräte Manager löschung angefordert - Nichts passiert?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Stunden mein LG G2 factory resetted weil ich es einfach frisch machen wollte... Halt wie wenn man mal Windows neuinstalliert.
Dann war alles soweit fertig und ich wollte wieder anfangen meine Apps zu installieren, angefangen bei Steam.
Als ich den Play Store ging, stand dort aber das Steam nicht mit meinem Gerät kompatibel wäre... Wieso auch immer.
Dann bin ich über den Web Store am PC reingegangen und irgendwie ist es so, als hätte ich ein neues LG G2. Also bei meinen Geräten steht noch das LG G2 dabei und da heißt es, Steam wäre noch installiert.
Aber das ist es ja nicht, ich hab das Smartphone ja auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt mit einem Hard reset.
Dann bin ich in den Geräte Manager gegangen wo man das smartphone online orten, klingeln und löschen lassen kann.
Ich hab auf löschen gedacht, erst weil ich dachte es löscht das Gerät aus meinem Google Konto so das ich es neu registrieren kann - Aber es löscht halt alles auf meinem Smartphone, wie eine Werkeinstellung eben.
Ich bekam auch schon die Email von Google, dass das passieren wird - Aber es passiert nichts.
Mittlerweile zeigt mit der Playstore auf dem Phone auch wieder Steam an, also ich kanns wieder installieren - Aber im Web Store heißt es noch immer es wäre bereits installiert...

Ganz komisch das ganze.
Meine Angst ist jetzt nur, dass wenn ich alles wieder einrichte, die Löschung die ich angefordert hab so verzögert einsetzt und dann in ein paar Tagen mein LG G2 plötzlich zurückgesetzt wird.
Ich kann auch in diesem Manager online mein Smartphone nicht orten lassen, es findet es einfach nicht.
Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht?


----------



## Aaskereija (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LG G2 Android Geräte Manager löschung angefordert - Nichts passiert?*

Hallo, als aller erstes: Android ist nicht Windows und umgekehrt 

Der "Geräte-Manager" unter Android ist nur für die Ortung etc. diese Löschung die du dort beantragt hast, bezieht sich nur auf die Verknüpfung mit dem Google Account, diese wird beim Anmelden aber autom. wieder verbunden.

Der Webstore reagiert ausserdem nicht in "Real-Time" und somit sind Angaben dort nicht immer korrekt. 

Falsch gemacht hast du somit nichts, nur du darfst niemals die Terminologie von Windows bei Android anwenden


----------

